# Accident vs. trauma coding



## vmatt (Jul 30, 2008)

I code in a radiology setting and I am having the darnest time deciding when to use the trauma codes (959.) and when to code just the accident (V71.4).  Reason for exam on report is "kicked in nose". Would you code accident or trauma?

Thanks, Vici


----------



## mbort (Jul 30, 2008)

hmm good question.  I would go with trauma based on only what you have documented here.

We dont know if the patient was kicked in the nose purposely....or accidently.  If it were a fight, then it was purposely...if he were kick boxing, it could be an accident.

however...in both scenarios above, the patient incurred trauma to the nose.

I say trauma.

just my thought process 
Mary


----------



## Treetoad (Jul 31, 2008)

I would use the trauma code as well.


----------



## meenal (Jul 31, 2008)

Don't you think that 'Kicked' in the nose would be an assault code V71.6?
For trauma you would always want the words 'injury'.


----------



## mbort (Jul 31, 2008)

possibly meenal..unfortunately we dont know the details of the injury to be able to make a judgement call.


----------



## racheleporterwilliams (Jul 31, 2008)

I would use V71.6 along with s/s and E-codes if the provider did not document a dx
otherwise, always use an injury code when the provider documents an injury occurred.


vmatt said:


> I code in a radiology setting and I am having the darnest time deciding when to use the trauma codes (959.) and when to code just the accident (V71.4).  Reason for exam on report is "kicked in nose". Would you code accident or trauma?
> 
> Thanks, Vici


----------



## vmatt (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your help.  I can tell that we are split as to injury vs accident and will code accordingly.  Thanks again for your input


----------

